# Urine is pooling



## luke4275 (Aug 3, 2013)

Horse at a boarding stable is in 24x24 mare motel . He always pees in the same area of aprox 6ft x 3 ft and it is shaded, so it doesnt get dried out by the sun and gets worse and worse. Today. I put a few plastic planter bottoms in the area. Any suggestions as to what to do? thanks


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Put something absorbent down to soak up the urine. Even putting some poo in it works and then let sit for a few minutes, clean up and repeat until the puddle is gone. Then put barn lime over it to absorb the odor. This isn't going to cure him from going in the same spot but that is actually a good thing. Much better to have one spot to deal with than a horse that trashes the whole stall.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Get safe mulch, and mulch that area, after you put a few bags of sand there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I've found that a thick layer of play sand to absorb (can get it for like $3 at Walmart), then a layer of bedding pellets, like TerrAmigo or similar, works great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you truly want to fix the situation...
Break up the ground in that area...the reason the urine is pooling is because the ground is no longer porous for drainage.

Once you break it up, and this is _at least _several inches deep of ground breaking I would put in some random sized gravel and rock then layer over the top of it with sand. The gravel and rock mixture should hopefully keep the ground from solidifying and the sand on top give a chance for seepage down through the underlying layers...

For now as others suggested use some removed stall bedding & manure spread then picked up to absorb the puddle, then I agree to lime it to kill offensive odors and fly attraction, then put sand over the top...it's a band-aid on a situation needing to be really fixed correctly but for now it works.

I don't know if I would leave planter bases in the area...the horse might step on them and become injured.

Good luck.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Put a sheet of plywood over the area, horses don't like to pee on that because it splashes on their legs. Meanwhile, it can dry out under the plywood while the horse finds another place to pee. It's an ongoing switch-a-roo!


----------

